# How to Kill AdobeARM.exe forever ?



## Candy Loving (Sep 13, 2010)

I've deleted the entry in the registry "...\current version\run" and it still interupts me, demands that I close all my browsers and let it "update" Adobe Reader.

I only keep Adobe Reader installed in order to attempt to duplicate problems with Adobe that my customers are experiencing. (One of those problems is how to kill AdobeARM from their computers also.)

Despite the fact that it's .exe is deleted from the Registry, it still manages to get it's process running and bother me. I've held off deleting the .exe on the chance that it does something necessary and/or useful, but that is the next step if I can't figure out how to control it via the Registry.

A search of the registry reveals there is about 18 entries that have the text "adobearm" in them, but all of these seem to be informational in nature and not an entry that would actually cause this process to launch.

Any information appreciated, thanks in advance.


----------



## auntiej (Aug 14, 2006)

I remember disabling mine in the start up folder, and haven't noticed it since.


----------



## Candy Loving (Sep 13, 2010)

I've searched for and deleted all references to "adobearm" in the registry, and have deleted all copies of the "adobearm.exe" file, and still this thing is running in the background, has an icon in my TaskBar and is nagging me to do an update.

I'd like to kill this thing permanently.


----------



## allanm123 (Jul 6, 2009)

go to start -> all programs-> Right click on startup

Open that folder and delete it if u can see AdobeARM in that

2nd option u can try is 

go to start->run-> type msconfig

under startup tab check out AdobeARM or updater uncheck it 

then go to services tab check for the same if services are goin on for AdobeARM then uncheck it apply and close it 

RESTART UR PC AND UR PROBLEM SHUD BE RESOLVED BY NOW 

All the best


----------

